# 1980's Music Wasn't All Bad



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have been in a pensive mood for the last few weeks (changes imininent so I will be OK soon!) so I decided to sort out my CD's, I put on some Stevie Nicks and I had forgotten how good she is, especially when she wasn't too high









I found this on YouTube a live performance on Saturday Night Live in 1983 singing Nightbird in a duet with her backing singer Lori Nicks.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Sorry, don't like her or that performance John...and those 80's hair dos are the pits.

I did like Belinda Carlisle during the 80's : Cirlce In The Sand

And at 42 (in 2001) she doesn't look too bad naked; a bit skinny and false boobs but I wouldn't kick her out of bed.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I like Belinda as well







funnily enough "Circle in the Sand" was on the radio when my son sent me a text message from Kuwait on 18/03/2003 saying he had to hand is phone in and he would speak to me when he got back. I thought at the time how ironic given the title of the song.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Sorry, don't like her or that performance John...and those 80's hair dos are the pits.
> 
> I did like Belinda Carlisle during the 80's : Cirlce In The Sand
> 
> And at 42 (in 2001) she doesn't look too bad naked; a bit skinny and false boobs but I wouldn't kick her out of bed.


had her


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

on a more serious note, i love the 80's. anyone else wanna admit it?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> on a more serious note, i love the 80's. anyone else wanna admit it?


So did I. I was single then! Lots of


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

oh yes! and eyeliner


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> oh yes! and eyeliner


No. They were just bags under my eyes after all the p**s ups!


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Had to temporarily unblock that site, but it was worth it! I'd chuck 'er one, or two. Or...


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > on a more serious note, i love the 80's. anyone else wanna admit it?
> ...


...and still relatively safe


----------

